# Snowshoe WV Roll call



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 4, 2006)

Anyone else going?  Sent in my check this week.

Blue's And Brews BBQ


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Dude.. I am going.... But I could use some help if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 24, 2006)

I talked to the organizer of Snow Shoe today.  He says there are more teams this year than last.  They are also buying the teams some meat to cook so the general public can try our Q.  I recomended that they give each team a volunteer to take care of the public Q so we could focus on the competition.  Looking forward in seeing you all there.


----------



## Finney (Aug 24, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I looked at this one when the Manchester, TN contest fell through but I ended up picking up a catering job instead.
> 
> Where is Snowshoe WV?  I want to keep it in mind for next year.
> 
> ...



It's west of VA silly boy.  :roll:  http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q= ... ,10.404053


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 25, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Shoot, that is only 4-5 hours away.
> 
> I could probably get my wife's uncle to sponsor me.  He owns a Beer, Wine, and liquor store.  He has one of the largest selection of beers in Ohio and sells Homebrew supplies as well.
> 
> ...



Come on up, even for a beer.  I gots plenty.


----------

